
Show HN: Jargonaut - Project glossaries for your dev team - zizee
https://app.jargonaut.net/
======
zizee
After writing a glossary for my day job using confluence, I thought there had
to be a better way. I couldn't find one, so I built Jargonaut. It helps you
build a nice, crosslinked list of terms/definitions, and provides simple slack
integrations to allow you to pull in a definition into slack.

I have lots of ideas to add more value, but I want to get a feeling from
others on whether something like this adds enough value to your bog standard
wiki page, enough that you'd consider parting with money for it.

------
ctrand
Was there a particular pain point with the confluence page you made for your
work team that you wanted to address by building Jargonaut?

